# How do I get my dog to sit still for nail trimming?



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I really need to trim Brutus nails, but he won't sit still. He doesn't seem to mind the process. He will let me touch his paws and his nails with no problems. The thing is he won't sit still. He's constantly sticking his nose somewhere (usually where it doesn't belong) and his paws carry that nose. I've tried giving him something to chew. This sort of works, but he tries to grip what he's chewing with his paws which causes the same problem. Any ideas aside from just paying someone to let them deal w/the issue? He's a basset so aside from trimming the nails, he doesn't need a lot of grooming. I get Zero's nails trimmed when I take him in to be groomed so he's not an issue.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

just be firm. Put a collar and lead on him, have your nail clippers ready, and get down to business. It should only take a few mins to do, but if he's allowed to fiddle about and be a pain, then he always will! You don't need to be rough or mean, but being firm does do wonders, a simple 'uh uh!' and continuing to do the nails regardless of silly behaviour will teach him he just has to sit tight for a few mins until it's all over.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> just be firm. Put a collar and lead on him, have your nail clippers ready, and get down to business. It should only take a few mins to do, but if he's allowed to fiddle about and be a pain, then he always will! You don't need to be rough or mean, but being firm does do wonders, a simple 'uh uh!' and continuing to do the nails regardless of silly behaviour will teach him he just has to sit tight for a few mins until it's all over.


Clearly you've never met Brutus. A firm word does not phase him. A firm kick rarely does. The hound is not known for his intelligence God love him.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Can you put him on something elevated ?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I actually lay my dog on his back or side and sit on him. He had major issues with nails in the beginning but I take my time, make certain not to hurt him and treat like crazy when finished. He now seems to look forward to nails. He lays right down, holds his foot pretty still and waits for the "OK" command so he can jump up and get his treat.

Carsten is much easier, I had the advantage of getting him younger and less "damaged"

I use a dremel and it is quick and easy and doesn't seem to bother the dogs as much as the pinch of the nail clipper. At least that is my experience. You just do sort of a quick motion, tap, tap, tap vs. holding it on the nail because it gets hot really quick.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

hulkamaniac said:


> Clearly you've never met Brutus. A firm word does not phase him. A firm kick rarely does. The hound is not known for his intelligence God love him.


haha, yes and doing hundreds of dog nails in a week, week in week out, including the odd stubborn hound, if you don't LET him be a pain in the butt to do, then he won't be. I said to use a firm word, cos some people wouldn't dare tell their dog off. If you need more than a firm word, sit on him like someone else suggested! Honestly! I do small & meduim sized dogs on a bench, if they're being real asses they get tipped onto their sides and I lean over them to hold them down with my body, so they can't dance around and be an idiot, they can obviously still tug, but I'm holding them so there's little they can do. Few dogs need to be held down, but the ones that do are still able to be done.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

I sit on my mutts. Sometimes it takes two people at first. It's just a such a joy when we get a foster that hasn't had their nails trimmed on a regular basis and they cry and whine and act like you are murdering them when you go to trim their nails.

I would sit on him or put peanut butter on his nose. (not blocking his nostrils of course) Good luck Hulk! Be easy on the old man.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

The other option is having the vet do it. I think the average cost is $8.00 for a nail trim. It might be the best option for you and Brutus.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I tried sitting on him. He proceeded to fart in my face (WMDs are illegal I thought) and wiggled his foot at random intervals. I was scared to death of cutting the quick. I think I might just go pay someone. It's worth it not to hassle with it.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

The first time I tried cutting Kit's nails I did it with her in a standing position. That was a big failure. Here's how I trim nails now:

I get on the floor with my nail clippers ready. When I give the "bang" command Kit rolls on her back waving her paws in the air (it's pretty darn cute, but you can just put the dog in this position without the command). Then I drag her over so that her head is in my lap and my legs are stretched out on either side of her. This stabilizes her body so that there's minimal squirming. Applying a little pressure with your legs calms the dog down in the same way that a hug calms down a human. At this point Kit goes limp until I'm done trimming.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Can you have a strong friend hold him? That would be seem to be the quickest method if you could get someone to hold him really tight and you clipped nails super fast.

Or we have one dog that comes into work. She's a freakin' mess. She came from a shelter and had been previously abused. She won't sit still for anything. Nail trims were too traumatizing to restrain her (plus she is rather large), so we just kind let her wander around the room and come to us to get a treat, while she's eating we can grab a paw and snip one or two nails. It takes a long time but it's sooo much less stress on her. It might be easier and less stressful to do something like that with Brutus on a lazy Sunday afternoon than to try and actually get him still.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Peanut butter smeared on the refrigerator door? Even better if he is on a padded table dragged up to a washable surface you can smear something yummy to keep him distracted.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

hulkamaniac said:


> I tried sitting on him. He proceeded to fart in my face (WMDs are illegal I thought)


Sorry I can't help, but I laughed at this.

I think that rule only applies to humans. The Canine Rules of War state that anything you can get away with and works to drive away the offender - be it human or whatever - goes and must be mercilessly carried out until victory is achieved or are utterly defeated (which you never really admit - you just run and pull the "next I'm get you, fiend!" that the old villains in movies do).


----------

